# Auto Bracket Cancel, enabled or disabled



## Louis (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello does anyone know what Auto Bracketing Cancel, enabled or disabled actually does, thanks for you help in advance, 

I have a 5D3

Regards


Louis


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2012)

Auto bracketing cancel aborts a bracketed series in the middle if the camera is turned off or goes to sleep. I have it enabled as IMO it's the easiest way to get out of a bracket series fast, if you want to.


----------



## Louis (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Buddy


----------

